# error 02 ? deere/newholland



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys , we replaced the starter and had to remove the battery terminals to do it... 

it has given me a few good starts no problems, but im also getting error 02 ..... and its not starting 

if i select the service modd , it will start, but obviously it will not operate boom controls while in service mood

if you start it in service and go back to run , then it will just die 

it does sense the seatbelt switch , and i think it senses the seat switch , becasue the indicator lights are correct 

any ideas?


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

02 error code is the "output circut to the fuel solenoid has shorted / opened" check the fuses up by the service swithch, on the firewall to the cab behind the drivers seat or the connections on the fuel solenoid.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey thanks for the heads up


----------

